# DRAKEKILLER VS. PATTERN MASTER ONCE AND FOR ALL!



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

I just bought a 3 1/2 in Browning Gold. I hear a lot of talk between Pattern Master and DrakeKiller and im down to my last straw. If you have a gun similar to the Browning Gold with one of these chokes let me know. Im down to buy one...its just up to the best review now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kind of a Ford/Chevy question. But ya, Drakekiller... :lol:

I'm sure you'll be happy with either when you hit a bird.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

The only reason i still use a patternmaster is because it is stuck in my gun.

although it does reach out there.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that made me go with the drake killer is that I call custom gun works and talked with kevin. After talking with kevin you will know why I chose his product. He is a good guy and will answer all your questions.

Also great customer service!


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

I just talked to Kevin of Custom Gun works and hes got me sold on teh drake killer


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

i have a browning bps 10 ga and use a patternmaster, seem to work,bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The Drakekiller will never leave my gun. :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Buy them both like I did and then when you miss a couple shots blame it on the choke and switch to the other one till you miss again, its been my excuse for a couple years now. :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So the other 15 threads about this dont count?

drake killer


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

No Black Cloud through patternmast.... and I would rather spend on a local product that works just as well. Whenever I get ready for snows I'll be picking up a Drakekiller.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

TANATA said:


> No Black Cloud through patternmast.... and I would rather spend on a local product that works just as well. Whenever I get ready for snows I'll be picking up a Drakekiller.


You've just seen enough get wacked at long distances with a DK, at least when I hit them..

Kevin is a good $hit though no questions about it. Ive went to him with my rifles and to clean my shotty after the muddy spring snow season as well and he does everything Ive ever asked of him well and for a good price. Its nice bs with a guy who is just like the rest of us as well.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for all the feed back guys im pretty sure im going to go with a DrakeKiller


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

drakekiller all the way!!! :beer:


----------

